# correr e  fazer cooper



## coquis14

Quando se usa correr e quando se usa  fazer cooper ? signifcam o mesmo?


----------



## spielenschach

Não, não é a mesma coisa.
Por exemplo:

a) A água *corre* no rio; eu não posso fazer correr a água no rio, mas posso
b) *fazer correr *a água da torneira, para o que me basta abri – la.
2. a) O sangue *corre *da ferida.
b) A revolução *fez correr *sangue
3. a) *Corre* o boato de que a Maria se divorciou.
b) O João *fez correr *o boato de que se ia divorciar.



coquis14 said:


> Quando se usa correr e quando se usa fazer cooprrer? signifcam o mesmo?


Afinal não há erro em 'fazer cooper' já que fazer cooper significa fazer exercício, sendo portanto sinónimo de praticar jogging.


----------



## Moixe

Mas uma pessoa também pode correr.  Só que fazer *cooper* é uma palavra que vem do inglês...


----------



## olivinha

Há uma piada um pouco racista que vou adapta-la para este espaço.
Se está correndo ou fazendo cooper? Depende de quem o faça.
Rico faz cooper e pobre corre da polícia. 
Horrible, ya lo sé.


----------



## Vanda

Fazer cooper é o nome que os brasileiros deram ao jogging.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal existe o "teste cooper" que envolve correr também, mas acho que não se usa "fazer cooper" sem a referência ao teste pelo meio.


----------



## coquis14

Pergunto porque em espanhol correr sirve para todas as formas.Agora vejo a diferença entre as duas palavras.Brigado por todas suas respostas.


----------



## Tomby

coquis14 said:


> Pergunto porque em espanhol correr serve para todas as formas.Agora vejo a diferença entre as duas palavras. *O*brigado por todas suas respostas.


Agora _vê a diferença_ entre as duas palavras? "Cooper" é palavra espanhola? Cá ninguém sabe o que é "fazer cooper". 
Cumprimentos! 

Olivinha: "Rico faz cooper e pobre corre da polícia"


----------



## Dom Casmurro

"Fazer cooper" é, há muito anos, sinônimo de praticar jogging, no Brasil. Portanto, faça cooper à vontade. Faz bem à saúde e você ficará sempre com o seu cooper feito.


----------



## Tomby

Dom Casmurro said:


> "Fazer cooper" é, há muito anos, sinônimo de praticar jogging, no Brasil. Portanto, faça cooper à vontade. Faz bem à saúde e você ficará sempre com o seu cooper feito.


Thanks a lot for your advice!


----------



## Fernando

¿"cooper" se pronuncia como en inglés (cúper), como en o "teste Cooper", como diz MOC?

Acho que o jogging está maldito. Os espanhois (nao sei os americanos) estamos a usar "footing" (nao é inglés) e os brasileiros "fazer cooper".

Perdón por el portunhol.


----------



## olivinha

Tombatossals said:


> "Cooper" é palavra espanhola? Cá ninguém sabe o que é "fazer cooper".
> Cumprimentos!


 
Oi, Tomba.
Creio que dizemos _cooper_ em homenagem ao Dr. Kenneth H. Cooper. 
O


----------



## MOC

Fernando said:


> ¿"cooper" se pronuncia como en inglés (cúper), como en o "teste Cooper", como diz MOC?




Sim. A palavra não é portuguesa. É o apelido desse senhor que a Olivinha colocou aí.


----------



## Fernando

Obrigado. É improbável que eu use a expressao "fazer Cooper" en primera pessoa  mas nao tenhia seguranza da pronunciacao.

¿Cómo se diz "fazer Cooper"/"jogging" en Portugal?

Perdón por el portunhol.


----------



## edgarzinho

olà pessoal!!

Bom aqui na Costa Rica existe nas escolas a "prueba cooper" eu nunca vi escrita a palavra, mas acho que é a mesma coisa que o MOC falou. A gente tem que correr por 12 minutos, cosa e tal.. bom, quando escutei pela primeira vez a frase brasileira "fazer cooper" não fiquei surpresso.

Saudações,


----------



## MOC

edgarzinho said:


> olà pessoal!!
> 
> Bom aqui na Costa Rica existe nas escolas a "prueba cooper" eu nunca vi escrita a palavra, mas acho que é a mesma coisa que o MOC falou. A gente tem que correr por 12 minutos, cosa e tal.. bom, quando escutei pela primeira vez a frase brasileira "fazer cooper" não fiquei surpresso.
> 
> Saudações,


 

Sim. É isso. A prueba cooper. Precisamente 12 minutos. 



Fernando said:


> Obrigado. É improbável que eu use a expressao "fazer Cooper" en primera pessoa  mas nao tenhia seguranza da pronunciacao.
> 
> ¿Cómo se diz "fazer Cooper"/"jogging" en Portugal?
> 
> Perdón por el portunhol.


 
Cooper usa-se no sentido do teste cooper. Para o tal "jogging" ao qual no Brasil chamam "fazer cooper" acho que em Portugal se diz "fazer jogging" mesmo. Não me ocorre nenhuma palavra portuguesa.


----------

